# 5 Tech Stocks - any comments?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's an article from Zacks re 5 tech stocks that have done well & cud keep going. I don't think I've heard of any of them? Any comments from the peanut gallery??
http://app.tmxmoney.com/news/cpnews/article?locale=EN&newsid=zacks_4642648903841559


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Tech stock is not for you as you spent so much time but haven't purchased a new laptop yet.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> Tech stock is not for you as you spent so much time but haven't purchased a new laptop yet.


waddaya mean??? I bought one (didn't I post?) That was SO YESTERDAY!!
My new focus is tech stocks!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

You mean todays focus tomorrow it'll be the next how do I get rich quick stock


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In vegas, when you place money on something you don't know or understand after listening to the "advice" from someone you don't know, we call it gambling.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> waddaya mean??? I bought one (didn't I post?) That was SO YESTERDAY!!
> My new focus is tech stocks!!
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Yeah...how is it running....somehow I missed that post.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> Yeah...how is it running....somehow I missed that post.


....bought it just before xmas....haven't taken it out of box yet....world's worst procrastinator :0 :0

Note to doubters on this thread....funny....I was recently on a cruise-with a casino....I placed ONE bet -$50 on BLACK at roulette table (after noticing the last 6 numbers were Red - yes, i know the odds on any given spin!) Picked up my $100 & didn't go back! You'll all be envious when i start gloating about the tech profits i've made!!


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ....bought it just before xmas....haven't taken it out of box yet....world's worst procrastinator :0 :0
> 
> Note to doubters on this thread....funny....I was recently on a cruise-with a casino....I placed ONE bet -$50 on BLACK at roulette table (after noticing the last 6 numbers were Red - yes, i know the odds on any given spin!) Picked up my $100 & didn't go back! You'll all be envious when i start gloating about the tech profits i've made!!


I imagine many here see me as a bit reckless with my investing, yet I have never dropped a nickel in a casino, nor have I ever purchased a lottery ticket. It is all about the expected value baby.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hboy54 said:


> I imagine many here see me as a bit reckless with my investing, yet I have never dropped a nickel in a casino, nor have I ever purchased a lottery ticket. It is all about the expected value baby.


...i never play the lotteries either..... I do however like watching people buy a pile of those scratch'n'win tickets at the corner store, walk over to the garbage can, pull them all open & chuck one after the other into the can. They can do it SO FAST -it's interesting to watch!! talk about throwing your money away!!


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ...i never play the lotteries either..... I do however like watching people buy a pile of those scratch'n'win tickets at the corner store, walk over to the garbage can, pull them all open & chuck one after the other into the can. They can do it SO FAST -it's interesting to watch!! talk about throwing your money away!!


Every year I lose about an hour of my life waiting in line behind lottery folks to pay for gas or whatnot. If only there were some way to convince them that they and I would be better off in the expected value sense, and the time wasted sense, if they turned around and gave me 20 cents on the dollar of what they were going to spend on tickets and we both then got on with our day.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hboy54 said:


> Every year I lose about an hour of my life waiting in line behind lottery folks to pay for gas or whatnot. If only there were some way to convince them that they and I would be better off in the expected value sense, and the time wasted sense, if they turned around and gave me 20 cents on the dollar of what they were going to spend on tickets and we both then got on with our day.


_i HEAR YA! ME TOO!_
Another little "shopping" tip....this comes from 30+ years of shopping or returning things 'da wife' has bought at the various stores...:
If you're ever at the checkouts at busy stores with long lines, ALWAYS try to get in the line with the most MEN & less WOMEN. You WILL get thru faster!!! Men will have their cash or cards out, in hand, waiting to be checked in. women, on the other hand will stand there, waiting, for all the items to be checked in. Then, a delay. then- like a light goes off -"oh, right! I have to PAY for this!" Then another few minutes while she rummages thru a huge purse to find the right card or whatever...Multiply this by the no. of women vs men in line...and you soon get the picture!. This is NOT sexism...just the facts!!!


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I play lottery with a group and $2 per week, $104 yearly...I don't drink or smoke (occasionally). I don't mind to spend yearly $104 on lottery as they use lottery money for free health care.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Throwing a nickel out here - how about purchasing ETF TXF instead of picking individual tech stocks?

ETF's objective:
Investment Goal: The investment objective of the Tech ETF is to provide holders, through an actively managed portfolio, as described below, with (i) quarterly cash distributions, (ii) the opportunity for capital appreciation by investing on an equal weight basis in a portfolio of securities of the 25 largest Technology Companies (as defined herein) measured by market capitalization listed on a North American stock exchange and (iii) lower overall volatility of returns on the portfolio than would be experienced by owning a portfolio of securities of such issuers directly. 

Of course, there're cons (high MER, hedged, low liquidity, yada, yada) and cons (meet objective, acceptable yield, option premium as bonus, nice yield, other yadas)- but pros seem to outweigh cons for a long term hold.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> Throwing a nickel out here - how about purchasing ETF TXF instead of picking individual tech stocks?
> 
> ETF's objective:
> Investment Goal: The investment objective of the Tech ETF is to provide holders, through an actively managed portfolio, as described below, with (i) quarterly cash distributions, (ii) the opportunity for capital appreciation by investing on an equal weight basis in a portfolio of securities of the 25 largest Technology Companies (as defined herein) measured by market capitalization listed on a North American stock exchange and (iii) lower overall volatility of returns on the portfolio than would be experienced by owning a portfolio of securities of such issuers directly.
> ...


tks beav' - appreciate the input


----------

